# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  الالية الاردنية الثعلب...AL THA’LAB

## احساس المطر

الثعلب 
AL THA’LAB 
آلية دوريات طويلة المدى
 

 
المهام العملية:
تم تصميم آلية الثعلب للقيام بمهام المراقبة والاستطلاع، المهام الهجومية، مهام القتال في المناطق المبنية، وإخلاء الجرحى بالاضافه لمهام القوات الخاصه ومكافحه الارهاب وضبط الحدود . 
المواصفات الرئيسية:
مزودة بأماكن جلوس آمنة ومريحة للسائق والقائد بالإضافة إلى اثنين من أفراد الطاقم وجميع أماكن الجلوس محوصلة ضمن نظام (ROPS). 
حماية بالستية NATO Level B6. وحماية ضد تناثر الشظايا STANAG 2920 ،، يوفر الحمايه ضد القذائف البالستية ضمن مستوى الحماية البالستية القياسي المعتمد NATO Level B6 ) 7.62 x 51 NATO Ball ) مع إمكانية رفع مستوى الحماية ضد طلقات من أنواع أخرى عند الطلب. أما مستوى الحماية القياسي ضد تناثر شظايا القنابل اليدوية (STANAG 2920/2 x DM 51) مع إمكانية رفع مستوى الحماية لمستويات أعلى عند الطلب. 
مزودة بمنصتين للأسلحة، وحدة أمامية وأخرى خلفية، مما يوفر سطحا متينا وفعالا لإطلاق الأسلحة. 
بإمكانها حمل مجموعة كاملة من أجهزة الاتصالات العسكرية، إذ أنها مجهزة بقاعدتين لتثبيت الهوائي إضافة إلى نقاط تزويد الطاقة الكهربائية للأجهزة. 
مجهزة بخزائن قابلة لإقفال الذخيرة والمعدات لتوفير مساحات واسعة خالية من العوائق للركاب وهي قادرة على حمل 700,1 كغم تقريبا. 
قادرة على القيام بمهمات على مدى 500,1 كلم دون الحاجة إلى إمدادات (حمل طاقم مكون من أربع أفراد بكامل معداتهم لمدة عشرة أيام). 
قابلية عالية للحركة على الطرق المعبدة والوعرة، وتم إجراء اختبارات شاملة للآلية في المناطق الصحراوية. 
تتنقل بسرعة عالية وخفة حركة وذلك تبعا لطبيعة الأرض. 
متينة وقادرة على العمل في المناطق النائية والوعرة في ظروف تحد من توفير الدعم أو حتى عدم توفر الدعم مطلقا ولمدة طويلة من الوقت. 
إمكانية صيانتها في الميدان ومن قبل أفراد ليسوا بالضرورة مؤهلين فنياً أو من ذوي تدريب متخصص في الميكانيكا، وذلك بفضل بساطة التصميم الميكانيكي الأساسي للآلية والذي لا يعتمد بشكل كبير على الأنظمة الالكترونية. 
مزودة قياسيا بمجموعة معدات للصيانة وذلك لمساعدة الطاقم على إجراء الصيانة الميدانية في حال تعرض الآلية لعطل بعيداً عن ورش الصيانة.  
مواصفات الآلية :آلية الثعلب مبنية على قاعدة بك أب تويوتا لاند كروزر ذات الدفع الرباعي المخصص للاستخدام في ظروف جوية وبيئية قاسية
الأبعاد: 
- الطول 4157 ملم. 
- العرض 1845 ملم.
- الارتفاع 1900 ملم.
- الوزن القائم 3660 كغم.
- تتجاوز حفر حتى عمق 540 ملم بدون تجهيزات إضافية.
المحرك: 
- 6 اسطوانات سعة 4.164 لتر تيربو ديزل، 
- 129 حصان على سرعة دوران 3400 دورة / دقيقة (156 حصان مع جهاز تيربو).
- صندوق تروس ذو خمس سرعات يدوية ونظام دفع رباعي مستمر. 
- مزود بنظام لوغير أمامي وخلفي من تويوتا.
المكابح/ جهاز التعليق: 
- الأمامية قرص/ زمبركي.
- الخلفية طبلة/ ريش

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

موفقين دائما 

شكرا

----------


## mylife079

يسلموووووو

----------


## محمد العزام

:Encore:  :Encore:

----------


## رضوان عبدالله

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

